# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  CBS has jumped the shark -- "Mass grave being dug" for "unclaimed bodies"

## ClaytonB

Translation: "We couldn't figure out how to feed the panic based on the current hospitalization numbers, so we decided to make dramatic reports of 'unclaimed bodies'."

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Translation: "We couldn't figure out how to feed the panic based on the current hospitalization numbers, so we decided to make dramatic reports of 'unclaimed bodies'."


Even Tim Pool jumped on this video as well i wasn't surprised i noticed they turned off the commenting section.

----------


## phill4paul

I'm calling Bull$#@!. You don't bury infectious bodies in plywood boxes.

----------


## CCTelander



----------


## ClaytonB

> 


What a great movie. That scene is a perfect predilection of the present panic...

We are most certainly being reminded of WHY. WE. NEED. THEM.

----------


## Ender

> 


Just watched this again- perfect analogy for what is going on.

----------


## Voluntarist

Per registered decision, member has been banned for violating community standards as interpreted by TheTexan (respect his authoritah) as authorized by Brian4Liberty Ruling

May God have mercy on his atheist, police-hating, non-voting, anarchist soul.

----------


## ClaytonB

> I'm calling Bull$#@!. You don't bury infectious bodies in plywood boxes.


They were buried with N95 masks affixed, so it is impossible for them to spread contagion

----------


## ClaytonB

> It's on Hart's Island - it's where they bury the homeless, indigent and others who can't afford a gravesite. Over a million people are buried there. I'd expect that the homeless community, sizable in New York City, would probably be over-represented in COVID deaths.


I figured that. But that really makes my point -- this is business-as-usual, the only difference is that there is an uptick in such burials due to the virus. The very same thing must happen every flu season but it doesn't receive special coverage because those flu seasons weren't designated for a global, mass panic. The fear-propaganda is only rolled out when the Establishment decides to induce fear in the masses.

----------


## olehounddog

Usually 25 buried every week. Now it's 25 per day. BUT, they've shortened the holding time on bodies to 14 days.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

Surprised they reported that only 100 of the hospital ships thousands of beds are being used, statewide excess capacity.  That many homeless people probably die in NYC on any given day.  But the lead line is MASS GRAVES!

----------


## ClaytonB

> Surprised they reported that only 100 of the hospital ships thousands of beds are being used, statewide excess capacity.  That many homeless people probably die in NYC on any given day.  But the lead line is MASS GRAVES!


Classic fear-mongering. Facts will never stand in their way!!

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

this is NY,,, not North Korea,,, what the fuc ?!!, with all the caveat bull$#@!,,, investigate and find the truth

$#@!ing bullsheet fear mongering media

satellite,drone footage ,, like we in spies like us

----------


## CCTelander

> What a great movie. That scene is a perfect predilection of the present panic...
> 
> We are most certainly being reminded of WHY. WE. NEED. THEM.



Indeed we are.

----------


## CCTelander

> Just watched this again- perfect analogy for what is going on.



It IS perfect, isn't it? Almost like TPTB cribbed it from the damn movie.

Either way, we've got front row seats for what appears to be a real, concerted effort to erect the finishing touches of a nightmarish fascist police state right around our ears, and we're doing a pretty piss-poor job of resisting thus far. Hell, some of us are actually supporting it quite vociferously.

----------


## acptulsa

> It Hell, some of us are actually supporting it quite vociferously.


Wish I could say they have an excuse, they're all shills.  I can't.




> There is one rule that works in every calamity be it pestilence, war or famine, the rich get richer and the poor get poorer.  The poor even help arrange it.

----------


## CCTelander

> Wish I could say they have an excuse, they're all shills.  I can't.



I wish I could disagree with you on that, but I can't. I just keep doing what I can and encouraging those around me to do likewise. And have faith that truth will ultimately win out as it usually does.

----------


## acptulsa

> I wish I could disagree with you on that, but I can't. I just keep doing what I can and encouraging those around me to do likewise. And have faith that truth will ultimately win out as it usually does.


Yes, the truth comes out.  But does that ever do any good?  The true culprits never get prosecuted.  The facts never serve as a warning most people can actually apply to the next situation.

What good is the truth if the overwhelming majority can't handle it?

----------


## ClaytonB

> Yes, the truth comes out.  But does that ever do any good?  The true culprits never get prosecuted.  The facts never serve as a warning most people can actually apply to the next situation.
> 
> What good is the truth if the overwhelming majority can't handle it?


Truth and power are inseparable. In Matthew 28:18, Jesus says, "All power in heaven and earth has been given to me..." In John 14:6, he says, "I am ... the Truth." The devil only retains a form of power for a duration; for as long as the Lie lasts (from the Fall until the Apocalypse). When the end of the Age comes, the Lie will be exposed by the Truth and its impotency will be revealed to all mankind:




> Those who see you [Lucifer] stare at you,
> They ponder your fate:
> “Is this the man who shook the earth
> And made kingdoms tremble, 
> The man who made the world a wilderness,
> Who overthrew its cities
> And would not let his captives go home?”
> Isaiah 14:6,7


The Truth _is_ the Power. It is _all-powerful_.

----------


## acptulsa

> The Truth _is_ the Power. It is _all-powerful_.


That's nice.

We were talking about truth, not The Truth.  And we were talking about stuff between now and the Second Coming.

But, you know, no arguments here.

----------


## ClaytonB

> That's nice.
> 
> We were talking about truth, not The Truth.  And we were talking about stuff between now and the Second Coming.
> 
> But, you know, no arguments here.


I can't speak for others but I'm seeing signs, I mean Matthew 24 signs. My advice to other believers is to keep your eyes peeled. We have been waiting for a long time. The end must arrive during some generation and no one can say that this is not it.

----------


## acptulsa

> I can't speak for others but I'm seeing signs, I mean Matthew 24 signs. My advice to other believers is to keep your eyes peeled. We have been waiting for a long time. The end must arrive during some generation and no one can say that this is not it.


Yeah, but most signs have been seen before.  We can't say this isn't it.  We also can't say it is.

A whole batch of people thought Y2K was "it".  They did a bunch of dumb stuff, and got caught with their asses hanging out.  Will that look good on their resume on Judgment Day?

I doubt we get Brownie Points for waiting.  I think our duty is as CCTelander said:




> I just keep doing what I can and encouraging those around me to do likewise.


Because we have enough history to know not all painful times are the End Times, and enough prophesy to know the End Times will be painful.  And I can't think of a single scripture that says to sit around waiting for God while people are suffering.

----------


## PAF

> Yeah, but most signs have been seen before.  We can't say this isn't it.  We also can't say it is.
> 
> A whole batch of people thought Y2K was "it".  They did a bunch of dumb stuff, and got caught with their asses hanging out.  Will that look good on their resume on Judgment Day?
> 
> I doubt we get Brownie Points for waiting.  I think our duty is as CCTelander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...93#post6939993

----------


## ClaytonB

> Yeah, but most signs have been seen before.


If anyone has seen what I'm seeing, they never bothered to write it down or mention it... neither in fiction, nor non-fiction. Some signs are meant for individuals and other signs are meant for everybody. I don't know which these are. What I do know is that I never heard, saw or imagined in my wildest dreams anything like it. I won't elaborate further beyond saying that Jesus commanded the disciples to keep watch.

----------


## John-G

This movie continues to be relevant today

----------

